

Colosseum killing machine reconstructed - danso
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/italy/11655510/Colosseum-killing-machine-reconstructed-after-more-than-1500-years.html

======
clsec
The documentary: [http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/ancient/building-
wonders.html#c...](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/ancient/building-
wonders.html#colosseum-death-trap)

------
ryannevius
I was at the Colosseum a few months ago. I couldn't believe they built this
right in the middle of the ruins. In my opinion, it greatly detracts from the
surroundings, and would have been better displayed elsewhere.

